# What hobby did you picked up during the pandemia?



## Valérie_D (Jul 16, 2020)

Personally, I successfully relaxed myself by geting in touch with a talent from my teens years 






Also, trips to the country with my assistants Marty & Blue did the trick.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2020)

Valérie_D said:


> Personally, I successfully relaxed myself by geting in touch with a talent from my teens years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Valerie D. Foget about the hobbies, did you ever get UAD? You abandoned us to bicker amongst ourselves for 3 months.

No seriously I picked up the habit of buying every plugin that fell with in my threshold of "nobrainer" which turned out to be a ridiculous amount of plugins. I think 20 "no brainer" plugins still added up to be quite a lot. Not the mention the "no brainer" upgrade to Reason 11 Suite.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 16, 2020)

I began to listen asiduously to all of my lieder recordings that I have picked up over the last four decades (hundreds) and hunt down as many of the amazing lieder performances as possibly on YouTube. One particularly amazing one is this one with Mark Padmore and Mitsuko Uchida doing Schubert's Winterreise, a suicidal journey into the winter wilderness. It is only up till the end of July...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 17, 2020)

I got a Roland e-kit and started learning drums. 🤘🏻


----------



## GtrString (Jul 17, 2020)

I got into gear acquisition..


----------



## Henu (Jul 17, 2020)

My family.


----------



## Zero&One (Jul 17, 2020)

Started building my Boba Fett costume.
Bought an airbrush and loving the learning curve.


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 17, 2020)

I actually started drawing before the pandemic, but had to drop it during the lockdown due to lack of time (having small children at home and studying at the same time - not gonna work).


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 17, 2020)

Making music.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 17, 2020)

josejherring said:


> OMG Valerie D. Foget about the hobbies, did you ever get UAD? You abandoned us to bicker amongst ourselves for 3 months.


LOL  

Hobby? What's that? I'm in the hobbit of checking vi too often I guess. Back to practicing...


----------



## gyprock (Jul 17, 2020)

Carpentry ... I made a coffin.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 17, 2020)

Depression 👍


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 17, 2020)

Nothing really changed for me, so no new hobbies.

There's so much stuff I'd like to do .. if society would rob me of all my time


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 17, 2020)

Learning Japanese


----------



## Haakond (Jul 17, 2020)

I actually started working in my garden and planted a lot of plants and vegetables. And listening to audiobooks


----------



## John Judd (Jul 17, 2020)

The pandemic hasn’t changed much for me, but I do have a little more time. Here’s what I chose to do with it:
1. Actively research and learn about the stock market and start investing. 
2. Learning a secondary new DAW, just to open the brain a little bit.
3. Lean into some life things that were uncomfortable, rather than avoiding them.
4. Bought a few new plugins, but that’s nothing new. 
5. Making numbered lists so strangers on the internet can read them 😉


----------



## Saxer (Jul 17, 2020)

Gardening here too... not really new but more intense... and cooking.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 17, 2020)

Haakond said:


> I actually started working in my garden and planted a lot of plants and vegetables. And listening to audiobooks



That's a really good combination actually. A lot of people say that getting your hands dirty in the garden is a good release and can be very rewarding, unfortunately, I kill plants.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 17, 2020)

Exploring Psychology and human behaviour, especially in the current year.

Book of Revelation.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jul 17, 2020)

I started to learn about video making, and more recently got interested in virtual art.


----------



## Rory (Jul 17, 2020)

Making field recordings in an unusually quiet New York.


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 17, 2020)

Hunting through Lidar images for Roman barrows then rambling to the sites.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2020)

josejherring said:


> OMG Valerie D. Foget about the hobbies, did you ever get UAD? You abandoned us to bicker amongst ourselves for 3 months.
> 
> No seriously I picked up the habit of buying every plugin that fell with in my threshold of "nobrainer" which turned out to be a ridiculous amount of plugins. I think 20 "no brainer" plugins still added up to be quite a lot. Not the mention the "no brainer" upgrade to Reason 11 Suite.


I was not aware that that thread has continued! Yes I picked up the UAD satellite, thank you all again for sharing your opinion!


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Learning Japanese


Sugoi


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm trying to learn how to make YouTube videos. It doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## youngpokie (Jul 17, 2020)

I learned to bake my own bread...


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 17, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I got into gear acquisition..





youngpokie said:


> I learned to bake my own bread...


ok you're the one stealing all the yeast. I had to buy online last month. lol


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 17, 2020)

Valérie_D said:


> I was not aware that that thread has continued! Yes I picked up the UAD satellite, thank you all again for sharing your opinion!


Thank heavens. your purchasing decision was all the rage for us. Back and forth. Wisdom foolishness, the usual banter. Surprised THAT thread didn't make it to the drama zone lol


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 17, 2020)

Repairing my violin, never using it afterwards, and meditation


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

hablas español? jajajaja

also cooking


----------



## SergeD (Jul 17, 2020)

I learned French until I realized I'm a francophone. Gosh, two months wasted for nothing...


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 17, 2020)

Valérie_D said:


> Personally, I successfully relaxed myself by geting in touch with a talent from my teens years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the cats!


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 17, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I got into gear acquisition..


I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 17, 2020)

Not much changed for me, except meeting any friends or family dropped from rarely to never. :(



gtrwll said:


> I actually started drawing before the pandemic, but had to drop it during the lockdown due to lack of time (having small children at home and studying at the same time - not gonna work).



I'm not sure how exactly your situation looks and how old your children are, but just a thought: you could start teaching them to draw to get on your level and then practice alongside them and follow a drawing course together or something like that. The book "Drawing on the right side of the brain" by Betty Edwards is an excellent place to start, assumes no prior knowledge and is well suited for all ages. I don't know what the lower age limit is for when it starts making sense to teach kids to draw, it probably varies a lot from kid to kid, but 6 years old is probably old enough for most, maybe even sooner.


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 17, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm not sure how exactly your situation looks and how old your children are, but just a thought: you could start teaching them to draw to get on your level and then practice alongside them and follow a drawing course together or something like that. The book "Drawing on the right side of the brain" by Betty Edwards is an excellent place to start, assumes no prior knowledge and is well suited for all ages. I don't know what the lower age limit is for when it starts making sense to teach kids to draw, it probably varies a lot from kid to kid, but 6 years old is probably old enough for most, maybe even sooner.



Thanks for the thought, I appreciate it!

I’m at a very basic level myself, but we did some drawing together with the older one, I drew him simple pictures that he would then color or draw his own versions based on it.

Now that the dust has settled a bit here, maybe we’ll pick that up again!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 17, 2020)

Good topic!

Since I learned that many sample libraries don't playback/render the audio at the same point in time as the midi note is placed...

... I've picked up the joyous hobby of correcting timing issues. It's so rewarding.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Thank heavens. your purchasing decision was all the rage for us. Back and forth. Wisdom foolishness, the usual banter. Surprised THAT thread didn't make it to the drama zone lol


''your purchasing decision was all the rage for us'' haha, why?! I won't bill you


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 17, 2020)

SergeD said:


> I learned French until I realized I'm a francophone. Gosh, two months wasted for nothing...


2 mois de perdus effectivement Serge! Tu parles d'une affaire..


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve refined and expanded my alcoholism.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 18, 2020)

^^^lol @NYC Composer
I've been remarkably restrained on the alcohol front...am I still a composer?
Been building garden paths in between bouts of working on my 2nd symphony. Ask me anything on concrete and cement mixing, but don't ask me how the symphony is developing.
The garden however, has been manicured to within an inch of its life.


----------



## Consona (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Akarin (Jul 18, 2020)

When the 6 kids gave me a bit of time, I started a YouTube channel. Great hobby. Just passed the 1k subscribers mark 😊


----------



## Jaap (Jul 18, 2020)

Picked up playing guitar again! Didn't really play for about 15 years, only some stuff that was used for work and recordings, but not really playing. Bought a Gibson Les Paul Tribute and a Marshall Code 50 (and some Neural DSP stuff) and having the freaking time of my life with it!


----------



## Ivan M. (Jul 18, 2020)

I picked up even more hate for the lying government (south eastern europe shithole), their medical ,,experts" with only the political agenda and generally statists worldwide who orgasm on gvt force.

Other than that, I started learning guitar again, but not bcs of the virus, but because a band called Intervals inspired me.  I'm losing feeling in my fingertips, is that normal, aaaaa! :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 18, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Picked up playing guitar again! Didn't really play for about 15 years, only some stuff that was used for work and recordings, but not really playing. Bought a Gibson Les Paul Tribute and a Marshall Code 50 (and some Neural DSP stuff) and having the freaking time of my life with it!


Sweet!!

I have a 90s American Strat. The only humbucker pickup guitar I’ve ever owned was a Hagstrom that was stolen long ago, but I have two acoustics, a Taylor and a Martin, and also a Mexican made Fender Precision bass.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 18, 2020)

back to programming


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jul 18, 2020)

Too much time spent via the Internet


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 18, 2020)

Taking the bike on long rides and exploring the beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve been working like a dog everyday.
No spare time at all.
Spending most of the day on the phone with customers or teams and beginning my productive daytime at 5PM. 

That said, here in France, we were allowed to stay outdoor for 1 hour and within 1km from home. So I started to walk 4.5 km everyday (next to Paris).
Lost weight, gained stamina.
Now that the lockdown is over I keep doing it. Not everyday, but longer distance.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 18, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> I have a 90s American Strat. The only humbucker pickup guitar I’ve ever owned was a Hagstrom that was stolen long ago, but I have two acoustics, a Taylor and a Martin, and also a Mexican made Fender Precision bass.



Oh that is lovely Larry! When I started out in the 90's with playing guitar I had a Mexican fender strat and liked it as I dreamed of playing Stevie Ray Vaugh and that kind of stuff, but when I started on the conservatory and when things got more "serious" my passion for playing faded a bit away and found my new love, composing.

And maybe it's an age thing since I passed the 40 now and reliving again my guilty pleasures from my youth and was listening and enjoying a lot of Guns and Roses again and I had so forgotten how I loved Slash his playing back then and how I wished I could afford a Gibson when I was young, so I went to a music store a few weeks ago, which was lovely quiet due to protective measure they had taken with Covid-19 and you could only go on appointment. I first played a bit with one of the new Fenders, but then moved on to the Gibsons, and gosh.... love at first sight haha
And the Gibson Les Paul Tribute comes with all the same hardware as the Standard, but without some fancy looks and decided to go for that one.
Been playing for last weeks at least 3 hours a day, practising scales and all those things that I always "refused" to do when I was young haha.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 18, 2020)

I've been worrying about kids, my son especially, during these times. For a life to be meaningful, one should have memorable experiences. He is not able to play with his friends in person, only interacting with them online while gaming. We don't go anywhere other than neighborhood walks, as we want to stay away from people as much as possible. Strange times.

I have a notion that I should try to get him to accept a challenge of doing something new every day. I watched a Youtube video about a guy who did this for a year, although the new things he did were grander than what I have in mind. We aren't going sky diving  I'll keep all your ideas in mind.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 25, 2020)

tmhuud said:


> Taking the bike on long rides and exploring the beautiful surroundings.



Yes, Sportbikes were a passion of mine for many years. Wore my last one out and sample libraries are keeping me from saving for another one.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 25, 2020)

I signed up for a number of Udemy classes to refresh and improve my skills. That's being said, I've been a busy as every, so I have not had much time for classes.


----------



## Fredeke (Jul 26, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I got into gear acquisition..


Yep.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 26, 2020)

My new hobby: 
1. buying used mixing/mastering/FX plugins  
2. sound engineer wanna be {} mixing-mastering (learn from Youtube) / trial Soundtoys + Softube + Waves
3. stop buying a new VSTi (I had them enough).


----------



## El Buhdai (Jul 26, 2020)

I read words from a novel for the first time in years.
I bought a drawing tablet and got back into visual art for a while to practice for future projects.
I spent almost 200 hours creating parks in Planet Coaster.

And the biggest one, I've been learning how to cook with my mom since my school closed due to COVID in the Spring. So, I'll graduate college actually knowing how to prepare meals. I hear that's surpringly rare for a young man.


----------



## MariGea (Jul 26, 2020)

Making my own books for scores. This one is made with the stingray fish leather, taken from an old hand bag that was out of use. Format A5, 222 pages. Printing the pages took ages!


----------

